# It's not wood, but it is a pen



## rdabpenman (Jan 21, 2013)

Using once fired M33 Ball projectiles and once fired 50 cal casings to make some Parker and Cross nib sections for my BMG 50 Cal ballpoint pens.
Removed the rifling marks from the exposed top section and left rifling marks on the unexposed section to show that the projectile has be once fired.

If this type of work is not acceptable posting for this forum please accept my apologies and have it removed.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08431.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08435.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08438.jpg


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

Joe you have to catch the bullet between your teeth. They say it can be done with pratice.  Those are too cool. I wonder if they would hassle you at the airport ?


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 22, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Those are cool how can I get one?



Rob,
I do have these for sale.

Les


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 22, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



I don't have a web site.
If you are interested send me a PM.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC08441-2.jpg


----------



## arkie (Feb 24, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > rdabpenman said:
> ...



Nice job! Much nicer than the kits I've been using!


----------

